# UPDate : Suntour XCM stuck preload knob - partially unstuck



## sanjayc (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi,
I have a Suntour XCM V3 HLO 100mm travel fork on my 2011 trek 4500.

The preload knob was stuck and when I tried loosening it with pliers, it got slightly warped. Fortunately, it was cosmetic. It moved only 2-3 mm.

I tried again with an adjustable wrench and now, its moving more freely. 
It also looks like it's working (as I need to press harder on fork to make it move with extra preload. I have not tried sitting on bike).

1)My doubt now is how many turns can I twist it either way ( - or + ).

2) I have Finish line wet lube and also finishline stanchion lube.

Should I put either of the above lubes around the preload adjuster to loosen it further?

3) Do I need to do any maintenance for preload system ?

My lockout knob is ok ( Possibly because I use it often).

Thanks in advance and thanks to all who responded to my previous queries. 

Have a nice one.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I would advise removing the topcap and getting inside the fork rather than try and force things. You need a special tool though I think although could be a work around. In anycase I'm interested since I have a new XCT. Haven't even messed with preload now.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine did the same thing. My new Manitou Tower should be here this week at which point I plan on going "office space" on my suntour


----------



## sanjayc (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, I turned it towards less preload. I may have moved it towards minimum setting. It seems to be stuck again. The travel is 100mm. I tied a ziptie and when I sat on cycle and pressed brake too, displacement (sag) is approximately 32mm. Looks like this setting is ok. I weigh approx 215 pounds.


----------

